# Dayton HSU Series Subwoofers - Bargain Sub?



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like Dr. HSU has been busy. You can now get a HSU-designed sub for under $200 from Parts Express. What's everyone think?

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-390
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-392
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-394

8" 30hz ~$200
10" 25hz ~$300
12" 20HZ ~$400

HSU Brand subs w/ similar specs are $50-100 more. Good for the entry level crowd?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Oddly, I can't find a single person on any of the HT forums I visit who owns one of the Dayton HSU subs. I'm sure there's got to be someone who owns one of these things by now. I'm dying to hear how well they perform. Given how good the other offerings by HSU have been, I'd be willing to bet the Dayton versions will be no less impressive.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, they are listed "Due 6/5/08", so maybe that haven't stocked any yet? Still, I bet the will be several owners when they do.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Well, they are listed "Due 6/5/08", so maybe that haven't stocked any yet? Still, I bet the will be several owners when they do.


I thought they were just out of stock. Are you saying these subs haven't yet been made available for sale before?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Apparenetly not. Parts Express has updated the stock status.

""In Stock? No, due 6/26/2008""

Looks like they won't be available until the end of June.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Looks like they won't be available until the end of June.


Coincidentally, that's when Hsu are supposed to be introducing their new flagship sub. Maybe they're clearing out the old components.


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

Now the website says July 10th


----------

